# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Απομακρυσμένη παρακολούθηση από απλές κάμερες

## makis.civ

Καλησπέρα σε όλη τηνκοινότητα! Η ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής.Ένας φίλος έχει ένα καταγραφικό απλόκαι απλές κάμερες (όχι δικτυακά), καιθέλει να τις παρακολουθεί από κινητό(Android). Γίνεται με κάποιο τρόπο; δεν τοέχω δει ακόμα και γενικά δεν έχω ασχοληθείμε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα! οποιεσδήποτε πληροφορίες ή παρατηρήσεις καλοδεχούμενες!

----------


## nestoras

Για την υπάρχουσα εγκατάσταση θα χρειαστείς κάτι τέτοιο (δεν ξέρουμε πόσες κάμερες έχει ο φίλος σου).
Γνώμη μου όμως είναι να αλλάξει το υπάρχον καταγραφικό με ένα δικτυακό. Αναλόγως με το πόσες κάμερες έχει θα κοστίσει από 130€ έως 250€ μέχρι 8 κάμερες αν κάνεις μόνος σου την εγκατάστασή του). Τις κάμερες δε θα χρειαστεί να τις πειράξει.
Βασική προϋπόθεση είναι να υπάρχει internet στο σημείο του καταγραφικού.

----------


## adassouras

Καλησπέρα,
Χωρίς δικτυακό καταγραφικό δεν μπορεί να μεταδοθεί η εικόνα μεσω internet,οπότε η μόνη λύση είναι η αντικατάσταση του καταγραφικού.
Ενα οικονομικό καταγραφικό 4 καναλιών κοστίζει περίπου  80,00 εως 150,00 + τον δίσκο

----------


## makis.civ

να φανταστώ οτι μπορεί να παρακολουθεί ανεξάρτητα την κάθε κάμερα ετσί? δλδ έχει 4 κάμερες και θέλει να παρακολουθεί συνέχεια τις 2. έχει ξεχωριστή ip η κάθε κάμερα?

----------


## plouf

μην σκεφτεις καν αλλες λυσεις το κοστος αλλα και οι δυνατοτητες κανουν οτιποτε αλλο "κουτη επιλογη".

πλεον πρακτικα ολα τα καταγραφικα εινα ιδικτυακα, οπως σου ειπαν, με χαμηλες τιμες.


κρατας ιδιες καμερες ιδια καλώδια (ισως και ιδιο δισκο) και απλα αλαζεις το μηχανημα, φυσικα , οπως ειπαν, πρεπει στα χωρο του καταγραφικου να υπαρχει ιντερνετ η να πας εσυ με καλωδιο πχ απο ρουτερ

----------


## plouf

> να φανταστώ οτι μπορεί να παρακολουθεί ανεξάρτητα την κάθε κάμερα ετσί? δλδ έχει 4 κάμερες και θέλει να παρακολουθεί συνέχεια τις 2. έχει ξεχωριστή ip η κάθε κάμερα?



με ενα δικτυακο καταγραφικο ναι επιλεγεις ποια η και ολες μαζι, καθως και να δεις δικτυακα παλιοτερη καταγραφη παλι μεμονωμενα απο οποια θες και οποια ημερομηναι θες

----------


## nestoras

> να φανταστώ οτι μπορεί να παρακολουθεί ανεξάρτητα την κάθε κάμερα ετσί? δλδ έχει 4 κάμερες και θέλει να παρακολουθεί συνέχεια τις 2. έχει ξεχωριστή ip η κάθε κάμερα?



Οι κάμερες θα παραμείνουν οι αναλογικές που υπάρχουν ήδη. Το δικτυακό καταγραφικό θα έχει ΜΙΑ IP και στην ουσία εσύ θα συνδέεσαι στο καταγραφικό δικτυακά και θα παρακολουθείς όποια κάμερα θέλεις ή παλιότερα γραμμένα. Αυτό που θα πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι το καταγραφικό σου να υποστηρίζει καλή συμπίεση για internet (πχ H264). Σε οικονομικές μάρκες μπορείς να δεις για "hikvision" ή "avtech" (ψάξε λίγο περισσότερο στο φόρουμ θα βρεις αντίστοιχα θέματα).

----------


## makis.civ

ευχαριστώ όλους για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις. δλδ το παλιό καταγραφικό δεν χρησιμεύει πλέον.

----------


## stinger

στον φιλο σου οχι..σε καποιον αλλα ομως που δεν τον ενδιαφερει ο απομακρυνσμενος ελεγχος θα του ηταν χρησιμο..

----------


## dmyl

Μπορεί το καταγραφικό που έιναι ήδη εγκατεστημένο να υποστηρίζει μετάδοση σε κινητές συσκευές. Βασικά έλεγξε αν το καταγραφικό έχει πόρτα ETHERNET και μετά αν έχει έλεγξε απο το μοντέλο με μια αναζήτηση στο Ιντερνετ αν υποστηρίζει μετάδοση σε συσκευές ANDROID. Αν δεν υποστηρίζει τότε πας στην λύση να αντικαταστήσεις το καταγραφικό με οτι αυτο συνεπάγεται όπως προαναφεραν και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη.

----------

